# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  90% silver vs rounds

## obstruksion

Does anyone have any advice on which is a safer store of value? I'm a bit of a newbie on this and am making my first $1500 investment next week. I plan to buy $30k or so over the next year if the $hit doesn't completely hit the fan by then...thanks

----------


## davver

I've been purchasing Maple Leafs.  They are more expensive then spot, but you can also sell them for more then spot.  Thier purity is guaranteed by the Canadian government and they are easily recognizable.

90% bags seem an alright investment too.

----------


## youngbuck

Get both.  I got a little over 50ozs of silver rounds.  My last purchase was a $10 roll of 90% silver quarters, and I'm still waiting for it to arrive.  After that, I plan on buying more 90% silver as I can afford it.  Half dollars, quarters, and dimes.

Don't forget gold.  Even if you plan on investing primarily in silver, you should still get the occasional 1/10oz or 1/4oz gold coin.

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

> I've been purchasing Maple Leafs.  They are more expensive then spot, but you can also sell them for more then spot.  Thier purity is guaranteed by the Canadian government and they are easily recognizable.
> 
> 90% bags seem an alright investment too.


Most of my silver is in Maple Leaves and 90% U.S. coins.

----------


## WilliamC

What about silver bars?

as at http://mjpm.com/silver.cfm?

----------


## Cleaner44

> Get both.  I got a little over 50ozs of silver rounds.  My last purchase was a $10 roll of 90% silver quarters, and I'm still waiting for it to arrive.  After that, I plan on buying more 90% silver as I can afford it.  Half dollars, quarters, and dimes.
> 
> Don't forget gold.  Even if you plan on investing primarily in silver, you should still get the occasional 1/10oz or 1/4oz gold coin.


One problem with gold less than an oz is the higher premiums you pay. For smaller budgets I like silver.

----------


## Johnny Crab

Not as a plug for a man who sees through the fiat but the moneychanger is worth checking: http://the-moneychanger.com/commandments.phtml

I've bought from him before with no problems.

----------


## Cleaner44

> What about silver bars?
> 
> as at http://mjpm.com/silver.cfm?


Nothing wrong with them but my favorite is Silver Eagles because they are very easily exchanged.

----------


## AceNZ

I don't care for rounds or bars.  The problem is that they aren't as widely recognized and are more subject to counterfeiting.  Exchanging them in a person-to-person transaction might be difficult.  There are already a lot of fake silver coins coming into the market from China, and I'm sure it will only get worse as the price goes up.

90% silver is my first choice (low margins).  Silver Maples would be second choice.

----------


## attackkatt

ok you sold me..... who is the best for 90%

----------


## Staupostek

Just curious as to why some prefer Canadian Maple Leafs (silver and gold) to American Eagles (silver and gold)?

----------


## specsaregood

> ok you sold me..... who is the best for 90%


Over the internet? These guys are tough to beat: http://www.apmex.com/Category/17/90_...lls__Bags.aspx

And their customer service and response is A+

----------


## attackkatt

> Over the internet? These guys are tough to beat: http://www.apmex.com/Category/17/90_...lls__Bags.aspx
> 
> And their customer service and response is A+


Are pawn shops worth a look?

----------


## Lyn

I just bought a 1/4 bag from apmex and I was very pleased with the transaction. I would highly recommend them.

----------


## ARealConservative

> Are pawn shops worth a look?


yes, some are.

Even apmex has a 19.99 shipping fee.  If you are only spending 2k or less, that really effects the unit price.

----------


## integrity

EBAY has some decent deals, buy from reputable sellers only!

----------


## attackkatt

thanx

----------


## davver

> Just curious as to why some prefer Canadian Maple Leafs (silver and gold) to American Eagles (silver and gold)?


Maple leafs have the highest purity.  99.99%

Also, the main value of a coin is the guarantee of the government that issued it.  Is the guarantee of the US government going to be worth much if the dollar collapses?

Australian coins would be good too, but maple leafs were easier for me to buy and I consider them both good options.

----------


## youngbuck

> Maple leafs have the highest purity.  99.99%
> 
> Also, the main value of a coin is the guarantee of the government that issued it.  Is the guarantee of the US government going to be worth much if the dollar collapses?
> 
> Australian coins would be good too, but maple leafs were easier for me to buy and I consider them both good options.


Well in that case, maybe we should get some Chinese Pandas for the sake of silver diversification?

----------


## davver

> Well in that case, maybe we should get some Chinese Pandas for the sake of silver diversification?


China has too many counterfiet coins.  Purity diluted.  I'd stay away from them.

----------


## youngbuck

Well, I was thinking of the Pandas from apmex.com, not ebay or somewhere else.  I assume you'd get what you paid for from them..

----------


## jack555

> Maple leafs have the highest purity.  99.99%
> 
> Also, the main value of a coin is the guarantee of the government that issued it.  Is the guarantee of the US government going to be worth much if the dollar collapses?
> 
> Australian coins would be good too, but maple leafs were easier for me to buy and I consider them both good options.


Silver Eagles are .999 pure and that is pure enough in my opinion. Also I disagree, silver is silver.The collapse of the American dollar would not hurt the guarantee of the U.S. Government on a coin made in the past. The eagles in your possession would have already been made and guaranteed. Theres no reason to trust Canda's government over the U.S.A.'s.

I think if the dollar collapsed and you planned on being in the U.S.A. silver american eagles would be THE BEST silver bullion  to have. Plus silver eagles are way prettier than maple leafs IMO. The queen of england being on their money is gross (imo).

----------


## jack555

> Well, I was thinking of the Pandas from apmex.com, not ebay or somewhere else.  I assume you'd get what you paid for from them..



You would get what you payed for from apmex. There is a hefty charge on pandas above eagles but my local dealers charge even more for them then apmex.

----------


## RadiantBlueLight

I like 90% silver coins because they're plentiful and represent what money used to be worth.  Local coin shops in states with no tax on bullion sales are great.  There's no shipping and you get to handle it before you buy it.

Silver market price * .9 = good price for a silver dollar

----------


## attackkatt

I made a silver buy apmex yesterday first time.  I want to buy 20$ gold AU 07-33.   If gold tanked these should stay around 900  right???????   Suggestions,,,,,,  it should not hurt as bad as other forms of gold I hope

----------


## davver

> Silver Eagles are .999 pure and that is pure enough in my opinion. Also I disagree, silver is silver.The collapse of the American dollar would not hurt the guarantee of the U.S. Government on a coin made in the past. The eagles in your possession would have already been made and guaranteed. Theres no reason to trust Canda's government over the U.S.A.'s.
> 
> I think if the dollar collapsed and you planned on being in the U.S.A. silver american eagles would be THE BEST silver bullion  to have. Plus silver eagles are way prettier than maple leafs IMO. The queen of england being on their money is gross (imo).


I'm very suspicous of the 2008 ones.  If the collapse happens this year i think they would come into question.  Previous years issues always go at a premium.

Just as a lot of the Chinese coins get watered down I would worry about the reputation of American coins would have in the eyes of the rest of the world if the dollar crashed.  I would expect to see a lot of counterfieters emerge and soil it as well.

I'm not saying that Silver Eagles are horrible.  You can get a dealer to test for silver content.  I'm just saying that since the price of the two is essentially the same I would go with Canada.

----------


## Cleaner44

> I'm very suspicous of the 2008 ones.  If the collapse happens this year i think they would come into question.  Previous years issues always go at a premium.
> 
> Just as a lot of the Chinese coins get watered down I would worry about the reputation of American coins would have in the eyes of the rest of the world if the dollar crashed.  I would expect to see a lot of counterfieters emerge and soil it as well.
> 
> I'm not saying that Silver Eagles are horrible.  You can get a dealer to test for silver content.  I'm just saying that since the price of the two is essentially the same I would go with Canada.


So do I understand that you are suspicous that the govt deluted the purity of the 2008 Silver Eagles???

----------


## Archie

> I've been purchasing Maple Leafs.  They are more expensive then spot, but you can also sell them for more then spot.  Thier purity is guaranteed by the Canadian government and they are easily recognizable.
> 
> 90% bags seem an alright investment too.



ya I have some RCM commerative silver coins a couple with $30 face value, another 4 coins with $ 20 face on them and I have that Amero Silver coin aswell so around 7 ounce's and I ordered some maple leafs not to long ago so that will be another 5 ounce's of silver this time stricly bullion maple leafs .. I think your right about maple leafs they are known in the world as the Best Silver bullion cooin because as you stated its a guaranteed Purity of .9999 four 9's instead of the typical three...



Hey anyone wanna go in on the Green monster the next time there is some big Correction LOL!!!!! we could have 5 guys go in on it at 1500 a piece or more

----------


## youngbuck

It seems though that if you were trying to liquidate some coins to someone who wasn't very knowledgeable about coins etc. here in the US, then it'd be easier to use Silver Eagles v Maple Leafs.  Just my thought on the issue though.  I doubt anyone is really going to care that much about that extra .0009 in most practical situations.

----------


## Allen72289

What is the guarantee on loss of shipment when buying coins online?


I'm scared to buy online and I would rather support my local economy via local coin dealer.

Weight and purity is my only concern in a shtf scenario.

I suppose the coin has to be recognizable.

----------


## IChooseLiberty

> What is the guarantee on loss of shipment when buying coins online?
> 
> 
> I'm scared to buy online and I would rather support my local economy via local coin dealer.
> 
> Weight and purity is my only concern in a shtf scenario.
> 
> I suppose the coin has to be recognizable.


It's the seller's responsibility to get it to you and if it get's lost it is not your problem.

They'll insure it and require signature upon delivery.

You can get much better deals online too.  Just bought 40 Silver American Eagles through apmex.com for ~$730.  My local dealer wants $880+6% tax for 40   I'd love to support my local coin shop.... but not for that much.

----------


## Archie

> It's the seller's responsibility to get it to you and if it get's lost it is not your problem.
> 
> They'll insure it and require signature upon delivery.
> 
> You can get much better deals online too.  Just bought 40 Silver American Eagles through apmex.com for ~$730.  My local dealer wants $880+6% tax for 40   I'd love to support my local coin shop.... but not for that much.



was your s%h charges only 9 bucks dair? ITs funny how were all buying silver at almost 20 an ounce now a days when we didnt hord it at 6 bucks a few years back LOL!!!!!!! Oh well like the old saying "Better late then never"

----------


## IChooseLiberty

> was your s%h charges only 9 bucks dair? ITs funny how were all buying silver at almost 20 an ounce now a days when we didnt hord it at 6 bucks a few years back LOL!!!!!!! Oh well like the old saying "Better late then never"


My memory was slightly off...

Order Items:
ID	Description	Qty	Price	Total
30111	2008 Silver American Eagles - Brilliant Uncirculated
Quantity of 20 or more come in original mint sealed tubes.	40	$18.29	$731.60
Subtotal:	$731.60
S, H, & I:	$36.90
Taxes:	$0.00
Total:	$768.50

...from apmex.com but I also paid with credit which incurred an additional $20 or so.  I guess that would make it ~16.90 for shipping if I hadn't paid with credit.

thats $19.21/ea and 2 dollars over spot is typical for American eagles.  The amount silver has already gone up has paid for my shipping, insurance, ect

----------


## Archie

> My memory was slightly off...
> 
> Order Items:
> ID	Description	Qty	Price	Total
> 30111	2008 Silver American Eagles - Brilliant Uncirculated
> Quantity of 20 or more come in original mint sealed tubes.	40	$18.29	$731.60
> Subtotal:	$731.60
> S, H, & I:	$36.90
> Taxes:	$0.00
> ...



thanks for clearing that up , how long ago did ya get this kerns? Last silver I bought was when silver spot was $16.40

----------


## IChooseLiberty

I sure do wish I'd gotten in when spot was ~$4... but when I start thinking about that I look at this graph:



...and I start feeling better.  Check out that spike around 1980.

----------


## IChooseLiberty

> thanks for clearing that up , how long ago did ya get this kerns? Last silver I bought was when silver spot was $16.40


It was right about there when I bought a few days ago... it had a nice rally today going up ~$0.40

----------


## ItsTime

how much is silver an oz now? and what is the best site to track gold and silver prices?

----------


## IChooseLiberty

> how much is silver an oz now? and what is the best site to track gold and silver prices?


Spot at market close today was 17.18 

http://www.kitco.com/charts/livesilver.html

.
.
.
.

----------


## Archie

> I sure do wish I'd gotten in when spot was ~$4... but when I start thinking about that I look at this graph:
> 
> 
> 
> ...and I start feeling better.  Check out that spike around 1980.


Yeah them Hunt Brothers really bamboozled everyone though I mean silver went to 50 an ounce and then fell realy badly after . These guy told me that in 1980's his buddy bought Silver at 15 an ounce and that was insane at the time and he kept holding on to it even after the Hunt brothers stuff happened then the price Dropped hardcore and when it was only worth a few bucks an ounce he was giving away 100 ounce bars of it for birthday gifts LOL!!!!!!! Imagine getting that Bar for a gift back then and having it today hahahaha , anyway longstory short this guy is finnaly happy today that silver is above 15 an ounce and He is gonna hold on to it again LOL!!!!! ITs funny how these stuff goes except this times "Bull run" on silver is gonna be more a reality then some Hunt brother stunt I think so its probably a nice idea getting silver even at todays price's cause as you said were due for a SPIKEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!

----------


## IChooseLiberty

Check this out...



Look at the buildup to the 1980 spike..... and look at our current buildup.  If it's proportional, the spike will be off the map.

.
.
.

----------


## NMCB3

Dont underestimate silver bars (I like 10 oz, or rounds.) Get  reputable names like Englehard, Johnson Matthey, APMEX etc and your good to go. .999 Silver baby, yea thats what I`m talking about. Eagles and Maple leafs are also great, so is 90% coins. It`s all good.

----------


## weatherbill

wrong question.....not this vs that, but  when when when to cash in your silver for real estate....... ahhh.....paradigm shift folks...... timing is key!

you don't buy silver to just sit on it....you buy it to convert to useable goods or real estate and at the right time...... and to "get" this, you have to go to my thread, understanding petro dollar warfare, then you can make a much more sound decision....it's all about supply and demand!

----------


## Josh_LA

> wrong question.....not this vs that, but  when when when to cash in your silver for real estate....... ahhh.....paradigm shift folks...... timing is key!
> 
> you don't buy silver to just sit on it....you buy it to convert to useable goods or real estate and at the right time...... and to "get" this, you have to go to my thread, understanding petro dollar warfare, then you can make a much more sound decision....it's all about supply and demand!


Silver, like and form of money, CAN be for both short term and long term investments, this means people DO sit on it and it works fine.

----------


## youngbuck

> Silver, like and form of money, CAN be for both short term and long term investments, this means people DO sit on it and it works fine.


Yea, I'd like to use my growing stash of silver to eventually get some good land where I can be self sustaining/independant and still keep some for long term storage and stability.  I will check out the petro dollar warfare info.

----------


## PatriotG

> Yeah them Hunt Brothers really bamboozled everyone though I mean silver went to 50 an ounce and then fell realy badly after . These guy told me that in 1980's his buddy bought Silver at 15 an ounce and that was insane at the time and he kept holding on to it even after the Hunt brothers stuff happened then the price Dropped hardcore and when it was only worth a few bucks an ounce he was giving away 100 ounce bars of it for birthday gifts LOL!!!!!!! Imagine getting that Bar for a gift back then and having it today hahahaha , anyway longstory short this guy is finnaly happy today that silver is above 15 an ounce and He is gonna hold on to it again LOL!!!!! ITs funny how these stuff goes except this times "Bull run" on silver is gonna be more a reality then some Hunt brother stunt I think so its probably a nice idea getting silver even at todays price's cause as you said were due for a SPIKEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!


 
Just a footnote:

The Hunt Brothers excursion in silver and gold was hardly a stunt. There was plan behind their move, and it wasn't just fueled by greed. Thats why the fed intervened, and changed the rules of the game. The fed came into the regulated futures markets, and changed the rules of the silver and gold markets to no new buy orders, liquidation only.

Do you think perhaps they felt....threatened?

This changed rule bankrupted the Hunt Family.
You will find alot of information out on the web with regards to the Hunt's and what they were trying to accomplish.
Obviously some of it opinion and some of it fact.

I was there in the middle of it all in 1979 and 1980 at the exchange,, the fact that the fed can come in and change a regulated market at their whim leads me to believe that the Hunts were up to more than just trying to make a buck.

Back to the original topic

I have been buying 999 silver rounds from a reputable dealer.
Their not eagles just plain simple rounds, priced 1 dollar premium above spot quotation.

http://www.nwtmintbullion.com/silver_nwtmintbullion.php



interestingly we have ordered several times from this dealer and the shipments always took 1 week.
This last order took nearly 1.5 months. The dealer stated that they are overwhelmed now with silver purchases and are having difficulty keeping up with demand.

Technically speaking, I watch silver and gold charts very closely, I have been for 25 years or more, yesterdays close confirmed continued strength. The next leg of the rally which I believe will be swift should carry spot into the High 18.00 area. perhaps as soon as midweek.

PatriotG

----------


## NoMoreApathy

> Dont underestimate silver bars (I like 10 oz, or rounds.) Get  reputable names like Englehard, Johnson Matthey, APMEX etc and your good to go. .999 Silver baby, yea thats what I`m talking about. Eagles and Maple leafs are also great, so is 90% coins. It`s all good.


I just picked an Englehart 10oz bar up on ebay today for a total price of $19.60/oz.  That price includes the shipping charge.  I'm new to this.  Is that a decent price for 10oz?

----------


## Michigan11

I buy an occasional silver eagle or two, now and again.

My favorite is 1oz, Englehard bars, or 10oz bars, you can't go wrong. Easy to exchange, sell, buy, whatever.

----------


## kyleAF

Anyone know anything about silver dimes and quarters?  Actual numismatics?

Edit: Never mind.  I totally skipped to the last page instead of reading the OP

----------


## specsaregood

./

----------


## Archie

Thats an awesome coin LOL!!!!!!!   Oh and Patriot G Im expecting another correction on silver soon and then I will buy again , I think the big Spike wont happen yet , I do see silver at 19 an ounce in the spring time though... I remember year or so ago Gold spiking at 700+ when it was only at 615 an ounce and it shot down below 600 a month or so later cant remeber exactly but I remember it went back to the high 500's and I still though I could wait for another big correction Boy was I wrong LOL!!!!!!!! So I hope I dont get to greedy with silver and wait for corrections instead of buying,I did buy at 16.40 recently so Im showing that im getting immune to these high price's BUT IM DYING FOR JUST ONE MORE BIG SILVER CORRECTION. IF silver dives to 10-12 an an ounce im pouncing on it hard gonna by maybe a $500 dollar face 90% silver bag and atleast 100 ounce kerns. Im not gonna wait and expect another correction if it hits 12 an ounce I cant afford to get screwed again LOL!!!!!

----------


## NoMoreApathy

> One problem with gold less than an oz is the higher premiums you pay. For smaller budgets I like silver.


There's pretty good deals on ebay.  There's plenty of possibilities of picking up 1/10 gold rounds for right around spot, including shipping.

----------


## weatherbill

This is what you get from apmex.com when you order 20 oz of silver rounds....... soem folks here are shooting out their mouths and don't know what they are talking about...... bullion is bullion......don't bother with fancy and rare coins if you're just trying to preserve your wealth....  basic bullion silver is more liquid than rare coinage......they will fetch a higher dollar, but when wanting to invest to trade in the silver for real estate or bartering, silver rounds are excellent .999 silver to move...... rare coins are less liquid becasue they are collector's items....in a time of economic trouble, people don't care about exotic and rare coins....they will buy silver to preserve wealth and barter with, so the basic silver round is excellent for this.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## NMCB3

> I just picked an Englehart 10oz bar up on ebay today for a total price of $19.60/oz.  That price includes the shipping charge.  I'm new to this.  Is that a decent price for 10oz?


Sounds reasonable with the shipping.

----------


## dave68

Thinking of buying the 90% $100 bags of US coins. Have 72 ounces of silver. I assume these are just average beat up coins. Are say a single beat up morgan dollar,any harder to trade than a 1 ounce Mathey bar? I mean will you get the going rate with no problems or is there more to it than that. Thanks.  Dave

----------


## Archie

> Thinking of buying the 90% $100 bags of US coins. Have 72 ounces of silver. I assume these are just average beat up coins. Are say a single beat up morgan dollar,any harder to trade than a 1 ounce Mathey bar? I mean will you get the going rate with no problems or is there more to it than that. Thanks.  Dave



Hey Dave ya man bags are a good way to go and I will be getting some soon, Now Dont worry about trading them , as long as you dont drasticly alter them for reasons I couldnt imagine you should have no problem selling of $5 dollar face value 90% kerns or even a bag of 10 dollar face value bag of 90% kerns..  I bought some nice maple leafs 1 ounce kerns a while back and they are another great way of adding diversity to your silver pool so go ahead and BUY BUY BUY you shouldnt have no problem on getting money for these down the road..

----------


## Trigonx

just purchased me 20 silver rounds from apmex.com  for 18.92 per oz.  with shipping (it was $10 extra shipping because of CC)

----------


## dave68

Thanks Archie. I will report back on how I do.

----------


## Original_Intent

I have always been a fan of bullion over coins. In a shtf situation, those premiums for coinage will be money lost.

----------


## attackkatt

Hey .......you people are driving silver up !!!!   It's mine all mine    just made first apmex purchace thanx guys

----------


## bluemarkets

hehe ... 

apmex is loving us Ron Paul folks

----------


## NoMoreApathy

> just purchased me 20 silver rounds from apmex.com  for 18.92 per oz.  with shipping (it was $10 extra shipping because of CC)


Not bad.  There's possibilities to do a little better on ebay, if you calculate by adding a seller's shipping charges to the highest amount you'd be willing to bid.

----------


## dave68

ended up buying from a small local dealer today $18 an ounce total.

----------


## JSutter

I buy below spot [even including shipping] on ebay all of the time. You just have to look. The more you save the more you can afford to buy. Go for the 90% and 40% US silver coins because you can get them under spot, Silver eagles most always cost over spot.

On Gold buy Canadian Maples or Krugerrands because they go for less than the Gold Eagles even when they have the same amount of gold. Or buy the 1 gram or 1 ounce bars or chip gold instead of getting a stamped coin otherwise you're just paying a premium for the stamping. If you buy the bars or chip gold just look for a manufacturer listed on COMEX and as long as you never take it out of the packaging you should never have a problem selling it.

I have found good deals below spot on ebay on the gold and silver eagles but they're fewer and farther in between because everyone looks for them and there is heavy bidding. If you're buying for an IRA though you can't get the 90% or 40% silver or the krugerrands because you have to have .999 fine silver [eagles, maple leafs, or bars] and .995 fine gold and they don't meet those specs. If you're just hoarding go for the lower quality pieces, you might have to buy more of them to get the same amount of gold or silver but if you're paying less per ounce you come out ahead and can afford to buy more. If you save $1000 over the course of a year getting the better deals then you earned yourself an extra ounce of gold. Being frugal pays.

----------


## JSutter

_It's the seller's responsibility to get it to you and if it get's lost it is not your problem._

Actually from a legal standpoint that is not true. Once the seller delivers it to a third party shipper as long as they have proof they sent it then they are relieved of responsibility in the case of loss or damage. Some of the larger dealers use Lloyds of London to insure their shipments and others just use the carriers insurance. Whenever you buy online don't assume it is insured, MAKE SURE! And if its more than you can afford to lose make sure a signature is required so the UPS or FEDEX guy doesn't just leave it laying on your doorstep for anyone to take. If you're buying more than a few pieces a week and getting multiple packages it's worth the investment to get a PO box or a Mailbox at the UPS Store or Mailboxes Etc to have your packages delivered to where you can just go collect everything at once instead of sitting at home waiting for a delivery only to have the UPS guy leave $1000 worth of silver or gold laying on your doormat when you have to leave sudden;y.

----------


## Scribbles

> Well, I was thinking of the Pandas from apmex.com, not ebay or somewhere else.  I assume you'd get what you paid for from them..


You would get the coins you asked for, but they would be much harder to exchange, there isn't as much confidence in peoples mind for those coins, because of all the counterfeits.

----------


## liberty_Forever

I like 99.9% myself.   (Canadian Maples, American Eagles, Name brand rounds) .  

You probably want to invest in a bit of both (90% and 99.9%). 


http://apmex.com  has decent prices.

----------


## LastoftheMohicans

> Get both.  I got a little over 50ozs of silver rounds.  My last purchase was a $10 roll of 90% silver quarters, and I'm still waiting for it to arrive.  After that, I plan on buying more 90% silver as I can afford it.  Half dollars, quarters, and dimes.
> 
> Don't forget gold.  Even if you plan on investing primarily in silver, you should still get the occasional 1/10oz or 1/4oz gold coin.



Where were you able to buy a single roll?  Ebay?  What did you pay, if I might be so bold to ask?

----------


## adam1mc

> Where were you able to buy a single roll?  Ebay?  What did you pay, if I might be so bold to ask?


Apmex sells single rolls of pre '64 quarters and other similar stuff....


http://www.apmex.com/Category/17/90_...lls__Bags.aspx

----------


## Trigonx

I couldn't help myself, i found 3 rolls of BU 1964 Kennedy Halves and i had to buy them.  Found em on ebay, payed 388.20 which turns out to be $18.22/oz. I payed a premium i guess but they look soo shiny and awesome looking.  So far this week i've gotten silver rounds, 90% silver, and some gold.  I seriously expect the price of gold and silver to jump when the "rebate checks" start rolling around so i'm stocking up before its too late.

----------


## Benaiah

//

----------


## adam1mc

> I seriously expect the price of gold and silver to jump when the "rebate checks" start rolling around so i'm stocking up before its too late.


  Have you been watching the price of Platinum over the last 2.5 months?  $500 jump.   http://monex.com/prods/platinum.html#3-month







> Does apmex keep track of customer records? Can the government find out what we're buying?


I'm sure they do to an extent.  What business doesn't.  I'm sure they will be more than happy to discuss their disclosure plan with you.  If you are really concerned you can always get a Post Office box or use a friend's house to receive deliveries and you could order with APMEX via telephone and money order.  It will take a little longer but you can use aliases and not be concerned about being tracked.

----------


## Trigonx

> Have you been watching the price of Platinum over the last 2.5 months?  $500 jump.   http://monex.com/prods/platinum.html#3-month



Yeah i've seen it jump, the power problems in South Africa is seriously affecting the price of platinum.

----------

